# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  { نآصفة }× يا ×[ حلآوة ]~على النبي صلآوة~Pic

## Hussain.T

× السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ×

متبآركين مقدماَ بمولد

الإمآم المهدي - عجل الله فرجه الشريف -



يشرفني أن أضع لكم 

صور للتصميم تحكي لنا قصة

 الأطفآل و النآصفة

وتروي لنا مدى فرحتهم بالمولد المبآرك



ولمن يحب أن يشآركني في موضوعي 

فليتفضل وليزيدنا خيرا من عنده



الصور  :rolleyes: 
























 


 × وكل عآم وأنتم بخير ×

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 


صباح الخير 

يعطيك العافية 
اخوي شبل  
على الصور الروعه 
متبارك با المولد جعله خير وسعادة على الجميع 
ما ننحرم جديدك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*صور تجنننننننننننننننننن*
*ماشاءالله*



*والله مشتاقين الى ذاك اليوم*
*كل عام والجميع بالف خير وصحه وسلامه*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق ابوصالح المهـــــــــدي ابن الحسن عليهم السلام*




*نسالكم صالح الدعاء*
*موفقين لكل خيــــــــــر وصلاح...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وانت بألف خير 


كريكشون ..حلاوه ..ناصفة ..
اعطونا الله يعطيكم ..بيت مكة يوديكم 

عشت الوضع عفر

----------


## hope

متبارك بالمولد الشرريف 
ويعطيك الف عآفيه عالصوره الحلوه 
دمت بخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل عام وانت بالف خير ..

كل المودة

----------


## الفجر 110

ما شاء الله اشوف اهل الجزيرة (سنابس - تاروت - الربيعيه ) مبدعين في الشبكه 
اخوي " شبل الطفوف " صور جدا روعه زادت الشوق في قلوبنا لليلة الناصفه الشريفة المباركه 
الله يبلغنا وياكم جميعا لشرفها .  
صور احباب الله الاطفال تزهر في قلوبنا الدرب نحو اللطف الالهي  
انا هنا اجدد اعجابي بمشاركتكم الجميلة الرائعة . 
الف شكر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

صـووور حلووه
مرره

متـباركين مقـدما بالمولد

..


يعـطيك العافيه على المجهود الراائع


أكيد لي رد آخر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

جمعت كم صوورة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسوره يعطيش العافية

----------


## Hussain.T

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلآم ورحمة الله وبركآته...
> 
> 
> صباح الخير
> صبآح النور 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> اخوي شبل  
> ...



شكرا ع المرور الرآئع اختي

نورتينا بطلتك الحلوه

لآعدمنا هالتوآجد

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *صور تجنننننننننننننننننن*
> *ماشاءالله*
> 
> من ذوقك الرآقي اختي 
> 
> *والله مشتاقين الى ذاك اليوم*
> *كل عام والجميع بالف خير وصحه وسلامه*
> *حوائج مقضيه بحق ابوصالح المهـــــــــدي ابن الحسن عليهم السلام*
> 
> ...



يسلمو ع المرور الرآئع أختي

لآعدمنا هالحضور الرآئع

تحيآتي

----------


## أموله

حـلوين مررره ،،

يسلمو الايادي ~

----------


## Hussain.T

> وانت بألف خير 
> 
> 
> كريكشون ..حلاوه ..ناصفة ..
> اعطونا الله يعطيكم ..بيت مكة يوديكم 
> 
> عشت الوضع عفر



ههه

يسلموو ع الطله الحلو خآلتي

لآعدمنآ هيك طلآت

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> متبارك بالمولد الشرريف 
> ويعطيك الف عآفيه عالصوره الحلوه 
> دمت بخير



الله يبآرك فيك اختي

الله يعآفيك

وشكرا ع المرور الرآئع

نورتينا

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> كل عام وانت بالف خير ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلآم ورحمة الله وبركآته..

الله يعآفيك 

وانت بالف خير

وشكرا لك ع المرور الرآآئع

لآعدمنآ هالحضور الجميل

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> ما شاء الله اشوف اهل الجزيرة (سنابس - تاروت - الربيعيه ) مبدعين في الشبكه 
> اخوي " شبل الطفوف " صور جدا روعه زادت الشوق في قلوبنا لليلة الناصفه الشريفة المباركه 
> الله يبلغنا وياكم جميعا لشرفها .  
> صور احباب الله الاطفال تزهر في قلوبنا الدرب نحو اللطف الالهي  
> انا هنا اجدد اعجابي بمشاركتكم الجميلة الرائعة . 
> الف شكر



الابدآع مو غريب على أهل الجزيرة  :rolleyes: 

والخير والبركة في أهآلي القطيف  :amuse: 

من ذوقك الرووعة أخي

وشكرا ع المرور الرآئع

يعطيك العآفية

لآعدمنا هالحضور

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> صـووور حلووه
> مرره
> 
> متـباركين مقـدما بالمولد
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> يعـطيك العافيه على المجهود الراائع
> ...




الأحلى وجودك بالمتصفح

الله يبآرك فيك أختي


الله يعآفيك

وشكرا ع المرور الحلو

تحيآـتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> جمعت كم صوورة




مآ شآء الله 

صور مره نآيس

 :amuse: 

شكرا ع الإضآفة الرآئعة اختي

يعطيك العآفية

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## حساسه بزياده

روعه الصور
تصلح للتصاميم  :wink:

----------


## رووحي معاك

روعه يعطيك العافيه

ومتباركين بالمولد

----------


## همسة ألم

الله مررررررررررره حلوووين 
عجبوني واااجد بالأخص هاذي


يسلمووووو على الذوق 
متبارك بالمولد الشريف  ...مقدما ...

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

سلمت يمناك أخي على الصور الحلوة ..
يعطيك الله العافية ..
وكل عام وأنت بألف خير ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وإذا شفت بجيب

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآآحب*  
*حركآآت الصور مره نآإيس  ..*

*تسلم مليوون خيي ع الطرح  ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآآفيـه ..*

*وكل عآإم وآنت بآلف خير ،*

*لآخلا ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي

*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مـرااحبات
..

متبـاركين بالمولد الشريف


صوور من تـجميعي ..



[IMG]http://img519.**************/img519/4324/2121186948437yy2.jpg[/IMG]







[IMG]http://bohamdan.***********/11.jpg[/IMG]













[IMG]http://a7mreeka.***********/grang3ooh.1.jpg[/IMG]

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صور حليوه 
وتسلم الأيادي 

ومتباركيييين

----------


## Hussain.T

يعطيك العآفية أختي ع الطرح الرآئع

لكن الموضووع تم طرحه مسبقا

سيتم دمج الموضوعين

تحيآتي

----------


## همس الصمت

صور حلوين كتير
وإن شاء الله يصير عندي وقت وأستخدمهم في عمل تصميم ..
الله يعطيك العافية شبل ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## اللامع

يعطيك العافيه أخوي شبل 
***
متباركين بالمولد الشريف

----------


## حبيبي باسم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ ..
متباركين بالمولد الشريفـ ..
مشكوور شبوول عـ المجهود الرائعـ..
وكل سنه وانت سالمـ ..
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*مااااشاء الله الصور راائعة جدا*
*كل الشكر لك خييي شبل* 
*وكل عااام وأنت والجميع بألف خير* 
*وينعاااد عليك بكل سعااادة وفرح..*
*خااالص تحيااتي لك ..*
*دمت بأمان الله وحفظه*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآأآحب ..}*
*يـ ع ـطيكـ ربي ألف عـآإآفيه إأخوي شبل ..~*
*وكل عـآإآم وإأنت بخير ..!*
*لآعدمـ من جود طرحك ..* 
*كبريآء ..}*

----------

